# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Κλουβιά - Γενική φροντίδα >  ιδανικο κλουβι για καρδερινα

## peristerigeo

ιδανικο κλουβι για καρδερινα ειναι 1 μεγαλο κλουβι πχ μια 60αρα ζευγαρωστρα η ενα μικρο ξυλινο Κλουβι 26χ16χ23 καποιοι υποστιριζουνε οτι πρεπει να μπαινουνε σε μικρα ξυλινα κλουβια

----------


## Titribit

Αν μιλαμε για ενα πουλι προσωπικα πιστευω 60εκ ειναι ενα αποδεκτο μεγεθος,για ζευγαρι ξεκιναμε απο το μετρο.

Αυτη η "μοδα" για μικρα κλουβια δεν νομιζω οτι αναφερεται σε πουλια εκτροφης.

----------


## johnrider

οπου θες το βαζεις αρκει  να ειναι απο βελανιδια το κλουβι γιατι τα υπολοιπα του δημιουργουν προβληματα.

----------


## johnrider

Όσο ποιο μεγάλο τόσο το καλύτερο, εαν είναι πιασμένα δεν κάνουν σε κανένα κλουβί.

----------

